# Traylor fails physical



## BeeOBee (Feb 11, 2005)

http://www.insidehoops.com/nba_rumors.shtml


----------



## Richard Jefferson (Jul 21, 2005)

Oh my God not again.


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

:laugh: This is just too ****ing funny. How can you not laugh?


----------



## BeeOBee (Feb 11, 2005)

I'm going to predict this will be about a 6 page thread...


----------



## ace_o_spades (Jul 12, 2005)

I'm a die hard Nets fan and this makes me laugh. Why does this happen to us? Huh? Why? Please tell me....


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Are you kidding me! This makes me crack up... this is like some kind of joke.. :biggrin:


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

*Nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnoooooooooooooo*

TRAYLOR FAILS 
Links


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

:laugh: so who is next in line to fail their physical?


----------



## VCFORTHREE15 (Jul 19, 2005)

how credible is the source? the link doesnt work


----------



## BeeOBee (Feb 11, 2005)

I understand dropping a 6 year deal for $6 million a year because of a physical but this was a $1.6 million dollar 1 year deal!

This HAS to be serious.


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

Fyi, I merged the two threads.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

holy s***


 now wat wats plan b


----------



## BeeOBee (Feb 11, 2005)

VCFORTHREE15 said:


> how credible is the source? the link doesnt work


Good question...we'll know pretty soon, i'm sure.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

jizzy said:


> holy s***
> 
> 
> now wat wats plan b


are the physicals the SATs????????????


----------



## VCFORTHREE15 (Jul 19, 2005)

could be wrong .... rod thorn said he passed. THis is kind of weird


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Why Dose This Only Happen To Us??????


----------



## BeeOBee (Feb 11, 2005)

VCFORTHREE15 said:


> could be wrong .... rod thorn said he passed. THis is kind of weird


I thought it was his agent that said he passed?

Maybe we are screwing over another player to make a run at Othella Harrington or Finley..or???? ahhh..who knows. This summer is crazy.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

VCFORTHREE15 said:


> could be wrong .... rod thorn said he passed. THis is kind of weird


a GM cant do this, cant fail TWO difference makers. I mean i could understand SAR with 40 million and 6 years, but COME ON 1.6 for one year?????????????? He aint gonna jus Collapse on the COURT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ace_o_spades (Jul 12, 2005)

Yo I was looking for news on this and it's only reported on Insidehoops and Netsdaily and Netsdaily aint got a link for the news

Something's fishy about this


----------



## VCFORTHREE15 (Jul 19, 2005)

This is not a credible source. The link doesnt work and his agent said he passed. I dont believe it for a second


----------



## Ras (Jul 25, 2005)

:laugh: 



I'm sorry, this is too funny to not laugh.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

ace_o_spades said:


> Yo I was looking for news on this and it's only reported on Insidehoops and Netsdaily and Netsdaily aint got a link for the news
> 
> Something's fishy about this


NetsDaily got it from insidehoops and if you click the link on insidehoops it bring you to the home of the web site


----------



## BeeOBee (Feb 11, 2005)

Alright, i'm changing my prediction to 9 pages...this is going to be a LONG thread....haha.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

ace_o_spades said:


> Yo I was looking for news on this and it's only reported on Insidehoops and Netsdaily and Netsdaily aint got a link for the news
> 
> Something's fishy about this


WE BETTER GET KG, i MEAN 2 BIGS are gone, jus gone. we had them and now theyre gone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THIS BETTER be a JOKE, A SICK JOKE.


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

my initial thought = *WTF*
now that i think about = i agree with wat other people said. The source is not reliable and i thought it was said he passed his physical last week.
i dont believe it for a second


----------



## ace_o_spades (Jul 12, 2005)

THE_TAKEOVER said:


> NetsDaily got it from insidehoops and if you click the link on insidehoops it bring you to the home of the web site


Im aware of that, but I went to Yahoo and they didnt have anything. ESPN didnt have anything. njnets.com didnt have anything. NY Post-nothing

How can only inside hoops have this info? They usually get the news info from elsewhere


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Chaser 55 said:


> my initial thought = *WTF*
> now that i think about = i agree with wat aother people said. The source is not reliable and i thought it was said he passed his physical last week.
> i dont believe it for a second


maybe its a conspiracy to make the summer interesting!!!


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

I hope this rumor isn't true lol


----------



## slymongoose (Jun 23, 2005)

WFAN definitely reported that traylor failed about half an hour ago.


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> maybe its a conspiracy to make the summer *interesting*!!!


INTERESTING! im about to have a heart attack


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

slymongoose said:


> WFAN definitely reported that traylor failed about half an hour ago.


ITS ONLY 1.6 MILLION DOLLARS, IM SAYING THAT RATNER JUS GOT CHEAP!!!!!!!


----------



## VCFORTHREE15 (Jul 19, 2005)

i dont know...if he fails that means we will probably get both kapono and linton Johnson


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Chaser 55 said:


> INTERESTING! im about to have a heart attack


me too


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

VCFORTHREE15 said:


> i dont know...if he fails that means we will probably get both kapono and linton Johnson


ya, but we'll be out a BIG


----------



## BeeOBee (Feb 11, 2005)

THE_TAKEOVER said:


> me too



I understand, now you have to change your avatar...AGAIN!


----------



## hihofink (Apr 23, 2004)

Wow. This is really suprising

This is either false, or Trailer failed it his physical miserably. This isn't like SAR where its a long term contract for a lot of money....

this is a ONE year deal for 1.6 mil. For him to not get signed means that Thorn feels he won't play next season...and since its only 1.6 mil, Thorn must be pretty confident.


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

BeeOBee said:


> http://www.insidehoops.com/nba_rumors.shtml


You beat me to it man!

so sad but funny lol what is this bad luck with the Nets.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

BeeOBee said:


> I understand, now you have to change your avatar...AGAIN!


ya, but thats no biggy I'm just mad we didn't get him


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

im torn between anger and laughter, i mean ironic


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

mjm1 said:


> im torn between anger and laughter, i mean ironic


 I think the team doctor is on the take


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## ace_o_spades (Jul 12, 2005)

Yeah, something must really really be up. Kinda like what happened with Eddie Robinson last year when he couldnt play at all

Well, at least we can add another swingman (Kapono or Johnson) or perhaps Mikki Moore (again)


----------



## netsgiants (May 31, 2005)

Chaser 55 said:


> INTERESTING! im about to have a heart attack


 with Traylors weight maybe he did. i have to be honest i did laugh at first...


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

BEEZ said:


> I think the team doctor is on the take


ya, we better fire him


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

BEEZ said:


> I think the team doctor is on the take


Seriously I think the Nets team doctor does this unpurpose to make us get all fed up and laugh about it... It pisses me off but at the same time it is funny, Take shots at Kapono and Johnson I guess.. we missed out on a big.. :cheers:


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

NJNetsFan4Lyfe said:


> Seriously I think the Nets team doctor does this unpurpose to make us get all fed up and laugh about it... It pisses me off but at the same time it is funny, Take shots at *Kapono* and Johnson I guess.. we missed out on a big.. :cheers:


WE NEED BIGS NOT VEAL TYPES


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

ace_o_spades said:


> Yeah, something must really really be up. Kinda like what happened with Eddie Robinson last year when he couldnt play at all
> 
> Well, at least we can add another swingman (Kapono or Johnson) or perhaps Mikki Moore (again)


would u rather a wing or a banger inside?

a bannger right?


----------



## Danxp (Aug 30, 2005)

Shareef must be laughing his a$$ off.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Its not a joke check njnets.com


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

is this the twilight zone??? seriously. Are these written tests??????????????????????


----------



## NetIncome (Jan 24, 2004)

Hello, Darius, this is Rod...


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Traylor must have cancer, thats the only way anybody could fail a physical for that little money.


----------



## Drew (Feb 28, 2005)

Can't say I'm too upset about this as a Nets fan. Traylor just seems to be overweight and not worth anything to me. I watched him play a lot in Michigan and he was great there. I haven't seen anything close to that in the pros. Unless they thought that he had a chance to slow down Shaq more than Collins or Krstic (which I doubt), I don't really know what purpose he would serve. I'd rather have Uncle Cliffy get minutes than Traylor anyways.


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

THE_TAKEOVER said:


> would u rather a wing or a banger inside?
> 
> a bannger right?


I would definitely go with the banger inside, the banger in the post, the New Jersey Nets need a player who can make a statement in the post and show people the low post game... 

And yes I do not consider Veal a "BIG".. I consider someone like Traylor a "BIG", Veal did not do anything to state that he was a Big Man, Traylor can cover the big guys... So I guess we missed out and we have to look to Kapono and Johnson unless we could possibly get someone else (A BIG).. :cheers:


----------



## VCFORTHREE15 (Jul 19, 2005)

WOW! This is gonna be the offseason called "The Offseason that Should Have Been"

I Mean come on.... coming in we had shareef locked and traylor. We would have been a nice team. Now we are second round at best. Rod Thorn better do something trade wise......


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

I'm praying to God 










Mark Pope can pass a physical.


----------



## NBASCOUT2005 (Aug 20, 2005)

BeeOBee said:


> http://www.insidehoops.com/nba_rumors.shtml


 Boy, if this isn't an off-season with twists and turns. Well, that's the nature of the game. If 'ya wanna' get better, you gotta' try things and take some chances. My hat's off to Thorn for trying. Bet he has another plan B to announce to soothe the disappointment on Plan A. 

It seems that some players with serious health issues are trying to hook up with the Nets only to be uncovered during a routine physical examination. Good thing the Nets don't get mixed up with any lame players. They've had their share with Zo.


----------



## BeeOBee (Feb 11, 2005)

ghoti said:


> I'm praying to God
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I just threw up in my mouth...


----------



## netfan4life (Jun 29, 2005)

maybe this leaves some money for Reggie Evans...
NOT
IM SICK OF HEARING NETS TO BE FAILING THEIR PHYSICALS


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

maybe this is a marketing tactic. If you have a player that can pass a Net physical we'll give you season tickets.


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

does anyone know wat was wrong with him?


----------



## MarionBarberThe4th (Jul 7, 2005)

I love being a Net fan, never boring.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Chaser 55 said:


> does anyone know wat was wrong with him?


not yet


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

BeeOBee said:


> Alright, i'm changing my prediction to 9 pages...this is going to be a LONG thread....haha.


At how many posts per page though? I have my profile set to 50 posts per page.


----------



## NetIncome (Jan 24, 2004)

Drew said:


> Can't say I'm too upset about this as a Nets fan. Traylor just seems to be overweight and not worth anything to me. I watched him play a lot in Michigan and he was great there. I haven't seen anything close to that in the pros. Unless they thought that he had a chance to slow down Shaq more than Collins or Krstic (which I doubt), I don't really know what purpose he would serve. I'd rather have Uncle Cliffy get minutes than Traylor anyways.


Pretty much agree...$1.6 million goes a long way right now...a lot of desperate free agents.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

is this a joke?? i just got back from dinner and i get this news?? thats ******* retarted


----------



## Drop_Dimes (Aug 27, 2005)

Well its good to know we keep our physical standards high. Too bad nobody can meet them.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

i think i'm going to have a heart attack


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

I do not get what is going on at all... They have not announced what the reason for the failure of the physical was and the team doctor has done this twice to two players that we could have used to get very far in the playoffs... SAR and Traylor... when anyone hears any news please post it up.. :cheers:


----------



## VCFORTHREE15 (Jul 19, 2005)

i have to believe Thorn had reason to do this. 1.6 mil is not alot so he must have been 50 lbs overweight or something. I imagine thorn goes after another player. I was not planning on going bak 2 school with this **** on my mind though.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

NJNetsFan4Lyfe said:


> I do not get what is going on at all... They have not announced what the reason for the failure of the physical was and the team doctor has done this twice to two players that we could have used to get very far in the playoffs... SAR and Traylor... *when anyone hears any news please post it up*.. :cheers:


It will be up the second it comes out


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

i jus dont know what to think? are we saving money or are we trading for someone like tyson chandler? this is gonna make a really interesting Daily Roundup. The Mo, your gonna have your hands full for the next couple of days.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

i bet you vince failed his physical when he came here


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> i jus dont know what to think? are we saving money or are we trading for someone like tyson chandler? this is gonna make a really *interesting Daily Roundup. The Mo, your gonna have your hands full for the next couple of days*.


yup, but he can handle it


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Hmmph dont know what to say. 1.6mill aint a lot of money but guess thats the business.


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

We are cursed :curse: 

do you think the Knicks have something to do with that?


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Air Fly said:


> We are cursed :curse:
> 
> do you think the Knicks have something to do with that?


were stll better then them


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

THE_TAKEOVER said:


> were stll better then them


I WANT FREAKEN ANSWERS THORN!!!


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> I WANT FREAKEN ANSWERS THORN!!!


we all do


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

is this an indication of what the season is going to be like . . . . i hope not


----------



## ThreeOfAKind (Jun 14, 2005)

It's unfortunate, but please everyone - chill out, we didn't just lose out on SAR v.2. We lost out on our 4th-5th PF. We still can take looks at Songaila, Kapono.


----------



## Netted (Mar 31, 2005)

Next player to take a Net physical is going to be shaking in his shoes. :biggrin:


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

*Re: Nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnoooooooooooooo*

oh my god, lol thats it we are cursed!!! this is so funny and messed up i actually may want to cry.


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

THE_TAKEOVER said:


> were stll better then them


I am not even going to consider comparing the New Jersey Nets to the New York Knicks... everyone around the league knows which team is better.. :cheers: :clap: :biggrin: 

Nets > Knicks... They probably have nothing to do with our curse with the failed physicals lol.. :biggrin:


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

THE_TAKEOVER said:


> we all do


maybe an evil knick fan hacked these websites lol


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

ThreeOfAKind said:


> It's unfortunate, but please everyone - chill out, we didn't just lose out on SAR v.2. We lost out on our 4th PF. We still can take looks at Songaila, Kapono.


there not the same...


----------



## Netted (Mar 31, 2005)

Chaser 55 said:


> is this an indication of what the season is going to be like . . . . i hope not


This is good. Let's get the injuries out of the way before we even sign them. Here's to a healthy season :cheers:


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

THE_TAKEOVER said:


> there not the same...


songaila is gone.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> songaila is gone.


who did he sign with again, I forget. Bulls?


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

:curse: why does this keep happening!!!


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> maybe an evil knick fan hacked these websites lol


Seriously maybe one of them did... :curse: Hey you know how Knick fans are, still hopefully we get a good pickup along the season or before the preseason starts... :cheers:


----------



## unstop (May 5, 2005)

At this point... in *this* offseason... you really can't do anything but laugh.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

THE_TAKEOVER said:


> who did he sign with again, I forget. Bulls?


chicago. I was thinking we need a new slogan. "New Jersey - The Failed Physical State."


----------



## Netted (Mar 31, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> songaila is gone.


I didn't think he signed an offer sheet yet. Doesn't matter. He probably wouldn't pass the physical anyway.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

did marc jackson pass his? lol cos if he didnt you've made the perfect triple play or PF's


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

what are these physicals???? Ultra SATs or something??? and how did vince pass?? they probably found all kinda tissue in his knee or ankle...  :curse:


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

Netted- said:


> Next player to take a Net physical is going to be shaking in his shoes. :biggrin:


 :laugh:


----------



## ThreeOfAKind (Jun 14, 2005)

Songaila is better than Traylor, so you're right they are different. I had heard Songaila was drawing interest from the Bulls, but I didn't know he had signed already.

Regardless, Traylor was still our 4th or 5th big. This teams success or failures ride on VC staying healthy, RJ continuing his progression, Krstics post development and Jason Collins/Jax/Cliff being able to knock down their open shots. Traylor is not going to change the fate of our season.


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> chicago. I was thinking we need a new slogan. "New Jersey - The Failed Physical State."


how about "Guess What . . . . I Failed My Physical!"


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

CrackerJack said:


> did marc jackson pass his? lol cos if he didnt you've made the perfect triple play or PF's


OUT OF ALL THE PLAYERS, THE ONLY WON WHO ONLY PLAYS 2=50 GAMES A YEAR DO TO INJURY, PASS THE PHYSICAL.


----------



## NetIncome (Jan 24, 2004)

THE_TAKEOVER said:


> who did he sign with again, I forget. Bulls?


Not yet.


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> chicago. I was thinking we need a new slogan. "New Jersey - The Failed Physical State."


Seriously right what the **** is going on with these players keep on failing their physicals..? I am blaming this on the New Jersey Nets team doctor.. :biggrin: :cheers:


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Ok now that ive calmed down i think we should look at the facts.

RT was overweight most likely the reason he failed.
I guess we now know why no news conference was called.
And to thouse guys that said it too quite, i miss the quiet, and im sure you guys do too.


----------



## VCFORTHREE15 (Jul 19, 2005)

well i guess we will know more tomorrow about who we are taking a look at


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Grandmazter3 said:


> Ok now that ive calmed down i think we should look at the facts.
> 
> RT was overweight most likely the reason he failed.
> I guess we now know why no news conference was called.
> And to thouse guys that said it too quite, i miss the quiet, and im sure you guys do too.


he failed the physial, but was it said that he still wouldnt be signed?


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

NetIncome said:


> Not yet.


nab him while hes there then


----------



## NBASCOUT2005 (Aug 20, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> Traylor must have cancer, thats the only way anybody could fail a physical for that little money.


 Perhaps it is Elephantitis? Or a hernia that needs fixin?


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> he failed the physial, but was it said that he still wouldnt be signed?


yes it said on the main website that he will not join the nets.


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> he failed the physial, but was it said that he still wouldnt be signed?


yeah


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> he failed the physial, but was it said that he still wouldnt be signed?


ya, the title on njnets.com is


> Robert Traylor Will Not Join Nets in 2005-06


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

when i signed on i was wondering why there were so many people on. Now i know.


----------



## NetIncome (Jan 24, 2004)

Othella Harrington is gone, Malik Allen is gone. Songaila does NOT yet have an offer sheet. It is rumored that he will get one from the Bulls. He turned down a $1.7 million option. Nets could, I guess, work a sign and trade with the Kings. THEY OWE US.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Chaser 55 said:


> yeah


Thorn, we give u premission to take a chance on traylor ITS 1.6 million not 41.6 lol.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Hey! Good news!

I don't think 











Wang ZhiZhi has signed yet! 

No word on any hangnails or bunyons that might cause him to fail a physical.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

is this all the information we know?

"New Jersey Nets President Rod Thorn has announced today that free agent forward Robert Traylor has failed his physical and will not be joining the Nets for the 2005-06 season." InsideHoops.com 

clicking that link doesn't do anything


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

We have to pry Reggie Evans away from the Sonics somehow.


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

ghoti said:


> Hey! Good news!
> 
> I don't think
> 
> ...


noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo :eek8:


----------



## Netted (Mar 31, 2005)

NetIncome said:


> Othella Harrington is gone, Malik Allen is gone. Songaila does NOT yet have an offer sheet. It is rumored that he will get one from the Bulls. He turned down a $1.7 million option. Nets could, I guess, work a sign and trade with the Kings. THEY OWE US.


Where did Othella go?

And why does it take the Nets so damn long to deem that these guys failed their physicals? They couldn't come to this conclusion a week ago when Malik was still on the market?


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

fruitcake said:


> is this all the information we know?
> 
> "New Jersey Nets President Rod Thorn has announced today that free agent forward Robert Traylor has failed his physical and will not be joining the Nets for the 2005-06 season." InsideHoops.com
> 
> clicking that link doesn't do anything


Does anybody else remember his agent saying very clearly YES HE PASSED His Physical its only some paper work that needs to be signed.


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

ghoti said:


> Hey! Good news!
> 
> I don't think
> 
> ...


This is the last guy i want on our team.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

wow there are not many PF free agents out there


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Air Fly said:


> This is the last guy i want on our team.


a poor mans Yao Ming.


----------



## Netted (Mar 31, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> Does anybody else remember his agent saying very clearly YES HE PASSED His Physical its only some paper work that needs to be signed.


I remember. Shows you what an agents word is worth.


----------



## netsgiants (May 31, 2005)

give me a pf.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> a poor mans Yao Ming.


no a poor mans Jabari Smith


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

fruitcake said:


> is this all the information we know?
> 
> "New Jersey Nets President Rod Thorn has announced today that free agent forward Robert Traylor has failed his physical and will not be joining the Nets for the 2005-06 season." InsideHoops.com
> 
> clicking that link doesn't do anything


The link does not give you any information all we know now is that Rod Thorn has said that Traylor has failed his physical and will not play for the New Jersey Nets in 2005-2006... yea it does not give any info whatsoever...


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

netsgiants said:


> give me a pf.


alan henderson? he's an unrestricted free agent


----------



## unstop (May 5, 2005)

I wonder if Jabari left for Spain yet?


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Netted- said:


> I remember. Shows you what an agents word is worth.


i believed it


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

unstop said:


> I wonder if Jabari left for Spain yet?


STOP THAT PLANE lol.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

mikki moore also still available


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

fruitcake said:


> is this all the information we know?
> 
> "New Jersey Nets President Rod Thorn has announced today that free agent forward Robert Traylor has failed his physical and will not be joining the Nets for the 2005-06 season." InsideHoops.com
> 
> clicking that link doesn't do anything


Well, I've been furiously going through the Detroit area phone book and calling every Wendy's and Taco Bell trying to find some inside info, but no luck yet.


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

Im through with it, lets trade for KG :biggrin: 

:joke:


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Damn. The Nets puts these guys through an extensive physical.


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Seriously the New Jersey Nets should go after Drew Gooden I think that he would be a good pickup for our New Jersey Nets team.. he will provide outstanding rebounding but we would have to most likely do a trade proposal or something like that... we need to sign some PF, we need more "BIGS". :cheers:


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

has this ever happened to any other team? ever?


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

NJNetsFan4Lyfe said:


> Seriously the New Jersey Nets should go after Drew Gooden I think that he would be a good pickup for our New Jersey Nets team.. he will provide outstanding rebounding but we would have to most likely do a trade proposal or something like that... we need to sign some PF, we need more "BIGS". :cheers:


we're practically back to the same big rotation as last year, except we updgraded veal to mjax. cliffy is still here.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Where was this physical when we committed 25mill a year to Zo! or traded KVH for Mutombo. Yeah the guys that come cheap and actually will help us thats who we decide to "take a safe route".


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Air Fly said:


> Im through with it, lets trade for KG :biggrin:
> 
> :joke:


how bout we trade Kidd, Carter, Jefferson, Collins and the clips pick for him?
:joke:


----------



## netsgiants (May 31, 2005)

this has been a **** offseason with false hopes.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

front page of the nets website says robert traylor will not joi nnets in 2005-2006

http://www.nba.com/nets/news/robert_traylor.html


----------



## eastwicknets (Feb 15, 2005)

NJNetsFan4Lyfe said:


> Seriously the New Jersey Nets should go after Drew Gooden I think that he would be a good pickup for our New Jersey Nets team.. he will provide outstanding rebounding but we would have to most likely do a trade proposal or something like that... we need to sign some PF, we need more "BIGS". :cheers:


i would love drew gooden right now man


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

fruitcake said:


> front page of the nets website says robert traylor will not join nets in 2005-2006
> 
> http://www.nba.com/nets/news/robert_traylor.html





> Robert Traylor Will Not Join Nets in 2005-06
> 
> Robert Traylor Traylor
> East Rutherford, NJ (August 30, 2005) - New Jersey Nets President Rod Thorn has announced today that free agent forward Robert Traylor has failed his physical and will not be joining the Nets for the 2005-06 season.











Traylor


----------



## Netted (Mar 31, 2005)

fruitcake said:


> we're practically back to the same big rotation as last year, except we updgraded veal to mjax. cliffy is still here.


That was a depressing post. Thanks a lot.

As for Gooden... I rather trade for Evans.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

fruitcake said:


> Traylor


That should make a nice avatar


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

I checked, and Michael ruffin already re-signed with the Wizards, so he's off the market. 

However, maybe we can bring back a great Net!










Tony Massenburg!


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

THE_TAKEOVER has to change his avatar now

at least nobody made a wallpaper with tractor traylor in it this time


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

this situation has become sad really quickly.


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

fruitcake said:


> we're practically back to the same big rotation as last year, except we updgraded veal to mjax. cliffy is still here.


Yes... exactly, well Marc Jackson is much better than Brian Scalabrine without a doubt.. and I am glad that Uncle Cliff could still run his neighborhood :clap: .. Like I was saying before we could really use someone like Drew Gooden to grab us double digits in boards.. night in and night out.. eastwicknets and I think so.. haha :biggrin: :clap: :cheers:


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Tractor was supposed to become the new fan favorite


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

The One said:


> That should make a nice avatar


took him out of mine


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

this sucks


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

WE GOTTA BRING MILE Illic over RIGHT NOW.


----------



## eastwicknets (Feb 15, 2005)

NJNetsFan4Lyfe said:


> Yes... exactly, well Marc Jackson is much better than Brian Scalabrine without a doubt.. and I am glad that Uncle Cliff could still run his neighborhood :clap: .. Like I was saying before we could really use someone like Drew Gooden to grab us double digits in boards.. night in and night out.. eastwicknets and I think so.. haha :biggrin: :clap: :cheers:


ive been saying drew gooden all along but they kept telling me noo collins is better even though drew can get rebounds and actually score, anyways i think he would be perfect mjax and a pair of 2nd rounders, or maybe our first rounder,or collins and a pick? but if we o those trades then we need more bigs for the bench shizmiz man


----------



## unstop (May 5, 2005)

Guys, I have an inside source that just hooked me up with this email transcript:


To: [email protected]
CC: [email protected]
From: [email protected]

We have an open spot... whoever touches the chair in my office first gets it!!!

Laterz!
- Rod

P.S. If you have scar tissue, a cold, a headache, a cavity, dandruff or anything of the sort, don't even bother.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

fruitcake said:


> THE_TAKEOVER has to change his avatar now
> 
> at least nobody made a wallpaper with tractor traylor in it this time


all done


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

do you think linton johnson III failed his physical too?


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> WE GOTTA BRING MILE Illic over RIGHT NOW.


I wish, hes contract with his current european club is not up, i dont think were that desperate yet.


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> WE GOTTA BRING MILE Illic over RIGHT NOW.


 :clap: Without a doubt.. I want Mile Ilic in a Nets uniform right now and I want to see him in action.. :cheers: :biggrin:


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

unstop said:


> Guys, I have an inside source that just hooked me up with this email transcript:
> 
> 
> To: [email protected]
> ...


lol


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

fruitcake said:


> this sucks


Definitelly.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Ive jus realized something, we are not only the only team to have 2 failed physicals this offseason, no other team has had one of their new players fail one!!!


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

fruitcake said:


> do you think linton johnson III failed his physical too?


If Linton Johnson III fails his physical too, I am going to protest against these doctors and ask what is going on!.. :biggrin: Seriously these doctors need the players to be in grade A shape.. Traylor should be in a Nets jersey, Linton Johnson III should be in a Nets jersey, SAR should have been in a Nets jersey but we do not need his scar tissue... This offseason is going to be one for the record books... The Failed Physical Off-Season..


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Just some bad luck, i guess. it would add icing to the cake if it comes out that Traylor was planning on wearing 33.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> Ive jus realized something, we are not only the only team to have 2 failed physicals this offseason, no other team has had one of their new players fail one!!!


This has never happen? Wow. Lets hope that this is not a foreshadow of what to expect this up coming season.




P.S Hey Nets Fans. Don't Forget to read my signature


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Grandmazter3 said:


> Just some bad luck, i guess. it would add icing to the cake if it comes out that Traylor was planning on wearing 33.


Seriously.. I want GM Rod Thorn to sign a PF/C and make him wear #33 and whoever wearing that jersey much show Zo who is the real #33.. :clap: Rod better have something up his sleeve seriously because this offseason has not made me that happy overall.. :cheers:


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

this is frikin unbelieable.... :curse: thorn better have something up his sleeves to pull this one off agh!


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

so much for the 9-10 pages...this thread has died down...the initial shock of the news is already over


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

STERN MUST STEP IN!!! This is getting out of hand, how cant he cant see that Ratner is being cheap. BRUCE RATNER MUST GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eastwicknets (Feb 15, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> STERN MUST STEP IN!!! This is getting out of hand, how cant he cant see that Ratner is being cheap. BRUCE RATNER MUST GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


stop stealing my ideas from nj.com lol

sike nah it was your idea


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

eastwicknets said:


> stop stealing my ideas from nj.com lol


that was mine lol


----------



## eastwicknets (Feb 15, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> that was mine lol


yea i know lol


----------



## kamisama (Aug 17, 2005)

Wow Damn! What the hell is wrong with the Nets this season, I thought we would have a pretty good roster if we added tractor traylor. I dont know whatelse the nets can do right now, all of the good free agents are taken already.


Hey maybe we can go and sign Dennis Rodman, I heard he wants to get back to the NBA.


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> STERN MUST STEP IN!!! This is getting out of hand, how cant he cant see that Ratner is being cheap. BRUCE RATNER MUST GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Definitely bro, I have been wanting Bruce Ratner out of the whole Nets organization ever since.. he is messing up this franchise.. and he has not been supporting it at all.. just resign as the boss.. put Ed Stefanski or Rod Thorn in charge... :cheers: :clap:


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

NJNetsFan4Lyfe said:


> Definitely bro, I have been wanting Bruce Ratner out of the whole Nets organization ever since.. he is messing up this franchise.. and he has not been supporting it at all.. just resign as the boss.. put Ed Stefanski or Rod Thorn in charge... :cheers: :clap:


:clap: :cheers: :clap:


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

kamisama said:


> Wow Damn! What the hell is wrong with the Nets this season, I thought we would have a pretty good roster if we added tractor traylor. I dont know whatelse the nets can do right now, all of the good free agents are taken already.
> 
> 
> Hey maybe we can go and sign Dennis Rodman, I heard he wants to get back to the NBA.


Yea, I heard about that too.. I doubt that Dennis Rodman would be interested in signing with the New Jersey Nets, Most likely he would be most interested in signing with the Chicago Bulls again, so Dennis Rodman I will not consider as an alternative unless I hear an announcement or something... :cheers:


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

its always the same. Front office say we got so and so. a couple of days goes by no new word. then out of the blue they say so and so failed their physical. a few days later they say why they failed.


----------



## XenoSphere (Mar 7, 2005)

Wow, just wow. This seems really suspicious. It was only a 1 year deal, and he's in better shape than Rogers was. Just our luck. Now what?


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

XenoSphere said:


> Wow, just wow. This seems really suspicious.


ya somebody is definetely bribing our doctors


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

fruitcake said:


> ya somebody is definetely bribing our doctors


Ratner is giving them some "bonuses" to fail these guys, so it wont look like he is pulling the strings...farfetched but who knows.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

nothing on espn.com or hoopshype. curious, very curious.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Well, the search to improve on Jabari's roster spot continues. I'm not worried.


----------



## BeeOBee (Feb 11, 2005)

unstop said:


> Guys, I have an inside source that just hooked me up with this email transcript:
> 
> 
> To: [email protected]
> ...


Amazing post!


----------



## NetIncome (Jan 24, 2004)

mjm1 said:


> nothing on espn.com or hoopshype. curious, very curious.


On the Nets website...link at netsdaily.com


----------



## VCFORTHREE15 (Jul 19, 2005)

> nothing on espn.com or hoopshype. curious, very curious.



It is on njnets.com

http://www.nba.com/nets/news/robert_traylor.html


----------



## Krakista (Apr 13, 2005)

What were the findings on Tractor Traylor?

Did they find some clogged arteries?


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

NetIncome said:


> On the Nets website...link at netsdaily.com


i know, but usually they are very quick at posting news, espn.


----------



## NetIncome (Jan 24, 2004)

cpawfan said:


> Well, the search to improve on Jabari's roster spot continues. I'm not worried.


The gnashing of teeth and wrenting of garments over a guy cut by the Cavs in a salary dump? Please. Jelani McCoy could fill this role. Well, maybe not.


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Bruce Ratner is just made because he is losing his battle with the officials trying to move the New Jersey Nets to Brooklyn, and he is probably bribing the team doctors to fail these players unpurpose... :cheers: Why cant Ratner just support the New Jersey Nets where they are now? He has to grow up and support the New Jersey Nets and expand the Meadowlands... :banana:


----------



## NetIncome (Jan 24, 2004)

I can't believe it was just last night that I was lamenting to schubee the lack of Nets news. Well, that's over.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

NJNetsFan4Lyfe said:


> Bruce Ratner is just made because he is losing his battle with the officials trying to move the New Jersey Nets to Brooklyn, and he is probably bribing the team doctors to fail these players unpurpose... :cheers: Why cant Ratner just support the New Jersey Nets where they are now? He has to grow up and support the New Jersey Nets and expand the Meadowlands... :banana:


he isnt really losing, there is jus some opposition from groups. there always some opposition to any major project.


----------



## eastwicknets (Feb 15, 2005)

NJNetsFan4Lyfe said:


> Bruce Ratner is just made because he is losing his battle with the officials trying to move the New Jersey Nets to Brooklyn, and he is probably bribing the team doctors to fail these players unpurpose... :cheers: Why cant Ratner just support the New Jersey Nets where they are now? He has to grow up and support the New Jersey Nets and expand the Meadowlands... :banana:


agree and cluck crooklyn


----------



## VCFORTHREE15 (Jul 19, 2005)

I WANT REGGIE EVANS IN A SIGN AND TRADE FOR PLANNINIC AND SECOND ROUNDER!!!

If we get kapono and Evans it would be better than Traylor

Kidd
Carter
Jefferson
Evans
Krstic

Jmac
Kapono
Wright
Collins
Jackson


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Am just curious would that 1.6m have put the nets over the luxury tax threshold


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Hbwoy said:


> Am just curious would that 1.6m have put the nets over the luxury tax threshold


a little bit, by 200,000 dollars.


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

I hope that Jabari Smith did not go to Spain to play basketball.. His presence around the New Jersey Nets team was very swell.. and he could shoot the mid-range jumper.. I would be very dissappointed if Jabari Smith does not play for us.. I would always talk to him after the games and joke around with him... he was a really cool guy, PLEASE JABARI STAY!! :biggrin:


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

All I know is that when we re-institute the draft so that we can invade Iran, I want the Nets doctors conducting my physical.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

SeaNet said:


> All I know is that when we re-institute the draft so that we can invade Iran, I want the Nets doctors conducting my physical.


lmao, with the right price.


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

SeaNet said:


> All I know is that when we re-institute the draft so that we can invade Iran, I want the Nets doctors conducting my physical.


Seriously I definitely agree with you SeaNet.. I would want those New Jersey Nets doctors to conduct my sports physicals and see what happens.. :biggrin: :clap: :cheers: Rep it up man!


----------



## VC posterized me (Jun 18, 2005)

*What the hell do you have to do to pass a physical?*

I can't think of an off-season where two players that could have impacts like Shareef and Traylor BOTH failed physicals.

I definatly don't understand the Traylor one, it's only a 1 year deal.


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

This off-season might be the worst in Nets history.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Air Fly said:


> This off-season might be the worst in Nets history.


last offseason was worse.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

*Re: What the hell do you have to do to pass a physical?*



VC posterized me said:


> I can't think of an off-season where two players that could have impacts like Shareef and Traylor BOTH failed physicals.
> 
> I definatly don't understand the Traylor one, it's only a 1 year deal.



obviously be in shape and get ur knees right so far

:argue:


----------



## NetsanityJoe (Mar 21, 2005)

ahahaha omg this is hilarious. yes its disappointing, but just how ironic it is makes this funny.

wasnt there a nypost article a few days ago that said the deal was done and that he DID pass his physical and it was just paperwork left that had to be done? lol i really can't believe anything anymore.


----------



## BeeOBee (Feb 11, 2005)

NetsanityJoe said:


> ahahaha omg this is hilarious. yes its disappointing, but just how ironic it is makes this funny.
> 
> wasnt there a nypost article a few days ago that said the deal was done and that he DID pass his physical and it was just paperwork left that had to be done? lol i really can't believe anything anymore.


That was his agent saying that...but yeah...


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

BeeOBee said:


> That was his agent saying that...but yeah...


regardless, his agent would have been told by the doctors, otherwise he would have said he didnt


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> last offseason was worse.


Without a doubt in my mind last offseason was the worst.. It was just so hard and it was a heart breaker to see Kenyon Martin leave the New Jersey Nets franchise..


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

SeaNet said:


> All I know is that when we re-institute the draft so that we can invade Iran, I want the Nets doctors conducting my physical.


Can you save Bruce Ratner 1.6 million dollars?


----------



## XenoSphere (Mar 7, 2005)

*Re: What the hell do you have to do to pass a physical?*

What I'd like to know is howwwwww the heck did Zo manage to pass his physical and get the go ahead to play, but 12 games into the season and he's done. But these guys can't pass theirs?


----------



## VCFORTHREE15 (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: What the hell do you have to do to pass a physical?*

I imagine Traylor failed due to his weight. He is very overweight. I am still baffled by SAR. His knees have held up. O well....losing traylor is not the end of the world.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: What the hell do you have to do to pass a physical?*

And not eat a damn gallon of ice cream every evening.

-Petey


----------



## AND1NBA (Feb 20, 2004)

How much do the Bulls have to spend on Songaila?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Danxp said:


> Shareef must be laughing his a$$ off.


 Nets' fan? Welcome to BBB.net; sure you'll love it here.

It's like Cancun, ask NetIncome.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

AND1NBA said:


> How much do the Bulls have to spend on Songaila?


They are talking sign and trade.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Link


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

I am over Traylor now.. I just realized that Tyson Chandler is still out there and he could really help our team with his height, and he could run the fast break with Jason Kidd, Vince Carter and Richard Jefferson and everyone... :clap: :cheers: Rod Thorn should look into Tyson Chandler.. :clap: :banana:


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

THE_TAKEOVER said:


> Link


nothing new.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

NJNetsFan4Lyfe said:


> I am over Traylor now.. I just realized that Tyson Chandler is still out there and he could really help our team with his height, and he could run the fast break with Jason Kidd, Vince Carter and Richard Jefferson and everyone... :clap: :cheers: Rod Thorn should look into Tyson Chandler.. :clap: :banana:


didnt he jus refuse an offer by the bulls to resign with them. he wanted more


----------



## BeeOBee (Feb 11, 2005)

NJNetsFan4Lyfe said:


> I am over Traylor now.. I just realized that Tyson Chandler is still out there and he could really help our team with his height, and he could run the fast break with Jason Kidd, Vince Carter and Richard Jefferson and everyone... :clap: :cheers: Rod Thorn should look into Tyson Chandler.. :clap: :banana:


Thorn won't take on a 4th big contract. If you want to add a guy that makes over $3 million a year, one of the big 3 will be gone.

Luxury tax is not a joke to this team.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> nothing new.


na, just thought I'd post it as more news comes out


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> didnt he jus refuse an offer by the bulls to resign with them. he wanted more


Yes.. Tyson Chandler refused the offer that the Chicago Bulls gave him.. :clap: 

This was on ChicagoSports.com...



> The Bulls have offered Tyson Chandler a guaranteed contract in the neighborhood of Samuel Dalembert's six-year, $64 million deal with Philadelphia, which isn't a stunning development given the similarities between the two big men.
> 
> In Chandler's case, however, it doesn't seem to be enough.
> 
> ...


http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...ry?coll=cs-bulls-headlines&ctrack=1&cset=true


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

NJNetsFan4Lyfe said:


> Yes.. Tyson Chandler refused the offer that the Chicago Bulls gave him.. :clap:
> 
> This was on ChicagoSports.com...
> 
> ...


----------



## Krstic (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: What the hell do you have to do to pass a physical?*

Mercer can pass it. Zo can pass it. VC can even pass it right after being injured..Cmon now.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

but we don't have enought salary space to sign Tyson Chandler, if chandler refuses bulls' offer, can we offer him more? I think Jabari Smith is the only big man that we can get.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

jarkid said:


> but we don't have enought salary space to sign Tyson Chandler, if chandler refuses bulls' offer, can we offer him more? I think Jabari Smith is the only big man that we can get.


Jabari is going to Europe (I think) to play


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

*To be realistic*

did anybody really think that Tractor Traylor could pass a physical? If the Nets front office that to sign traylor is an unneeded risk for there are healthier free agents still available who can help us jus as well.


----------



## MarionBarberThe4th (Jul 7, 2005)

*Re: To be realistic*

He would of, but I jinxed him

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?p=2538589#post2538589

scroll down.


----------



## XenoSphere (Mar 7, 2005)

I don't think Chandler even deserves that much. He gets tired too quick and he can't run.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

*Re: To be realistic*



MarionBarberThe4th said:


> He would of, but I jinxed him
> 
> http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?p=2538589#post2538589
> 
> scroll down.


lol


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

*Re: To be realistic*



mjm1 said:


> did anybody really think that Tractor Traylor could pass a physical? If the Nets front office that to sign traylor is an unneeded risk for there are healthier free agents still available who can help us jus as well.


No i knew he wasnt gonna pass it cuz if SAR failed a physical for something he never knew about or it happened wen he was in high school u can obviously see tracror was gonna fail i wasnt realy dissapointed cuz i want someone young and athletic like *DERMARR JOHNSON* 

:biggrin:


----------



## MarionBarberThe4th (Jul 7, 2005)

Reggie Evans looks to be in good shape, Im sure he can pass a phsyical. And If he fails, shoot the doctor.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

MarionBarberThe4th said:


> Reggie Evans looks to be in good shape, Im sure he can pass a phsyical. And If he fails, shoot the doctor.


like the communists do when they dont agree with someone lol


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

MarionBarberThe4th said:


> Reggie Evans looks to be in good shape, Im sure he can pass a phsyical. And If he fails, shoot the doctor.


That doctor and Ratner have some kind of deal going on.. I am telling you, Ratner bribed the team doctors... :biggrin: Reggie Evans looks fine to play, if he fails our doctors should be fired and shot.. :clap: :cheers:


----------



## VC posterized me (Jun 18, 2005)

*Re: What the hell do you have to do to pass a physical?*



Krstic said:


> Mercer can pass it. Zo can pass it. VC can even pass it right after being injured..Cmon now.


Yeah, that's right. When we traded for Vince he was on the injured list lol.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: What the hell do you have to do to pass a physical?*



XenoSphere said:


> What I'd like to know is howwwwww the heck did Zo manage to pass his physical and get the go ahead to play, but 12 games into the season and he's done. But these guys can't pass theirs?


after the zo incident, they probably raised the standards


----------



## Bookworm (Feb 23, 2005)

Lets see: you turn down Sar because of medical reasons yet
try to sign him for 4yrs not 6...pretty good Dr. who can tell 
you what yr you will break down...Robert the "tractor" Taylor
is'nt worth 1.7 mil risk...why would any "big" want to come
and try out for that team...If SAR isn't worth 41 over 6yrs
and tradeable for the first 3 why would any young upcomer
want to try out and risk being called damaged for a team
that tried to cheat SAR and thinks Tractor isn't worth 1yr
1.6...thats less than Channing Frye and tractor is better now
than Frye....

I see this as another move by thorn to move the team..
I'm from the west coast and I can't see how Thorn can
go for VC keep Kidd when his surgery was in doubt, and
say SAR and Taylor aren't fit without wanting a losing
season and point to those 2 (VC-Kidd) as how you are
trying to compete yet refuse to bring in anyone else that
could really help the team..SAC who does have a good
gm and coach were delighted to get SAR and that team
over the last 7yrs has been pretty solid record...

Good luck to you NJ fans...and what have you got so
far for the Kenyon Martin trade?


----------



## tr_west (Dec 15, 2003)

Robert "Tractor" Traylor getting his own 15 page thread. Wow I never thought I would see the day. Way to go Robert!! I'm sorry I can't help but laugh at this.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

tr_west said:


> Robert "Tractor" Traylor getting his own 15 page thread. Wow I never thought I would see the day. Way to go Robert!! I'm sorry I can't help but laugh at this.


its more of the culmination of all the things that have happened, sar and trator traylor failing standard physicals on the same team. no other team has had one failed physical this offseason.


----------



## MarionBarberThe4th (Jul 7, 2005)

Bookworm said:


> Lets see: you turn down Sar because of medical reasons yet
> try to sign him for 4yrs not 6...pretty good Dr. who can tell
> you what yr you will break down...Robert the "tractor" Taylor
> is'nt worth 1.7 mil risk...why would any "big" want to come
> ...


This guy named Vince Carter......

And a top 10 pick next year.


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

tr_west said:


> Robert "Tractor" Traylor getting his own 15 page thread. Wow I never thought I would see the day. Way to go Robert!! I'm sorry I can't help but laugh at this.


Haha.. seriously that is probably never happened ever, I have to give a Congratulations to Robert "Tractor" Traylor and the New Jersey Nets board :clap: He probably failed his physical because he broke the weight scale.. :cheers:


----------



## tr_west (Dec 15, 2003)

MarionBarberThe4th said:


> This guy named Vince Carter......
> 
> And a top 10 pick next year.


I don't know if I would trade Vince Carter for Kenyon Martin.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

MarionBarberThe4th said:


> This guy named Vince Carter......
> 
> And a top 10 pick next year.


exactly, that pick is very very valuable.


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

tr_west said:


> I don't know if I would trade Vince Carter for Kenyon Martin.


Exactly.. that is kind of tough, I would definitey not want to let Vince Carter leave our New Jersey Nets franchise but at the same time I would want Kenyon Martin to come back to New Jersey... I would keep Vince Carter and trade someone else.. we need the trio + K-Mart if that is possible.. :cheers: :clap:


----------



## Bookworm (Feb 23, 2005)

so Keyon Martin is worth a top 10 pick and a 45 mil player
(over 3 yrs) who has an injury history, yet SAR and Taylor
aren't worth anything to your team...

so 3 first rd picks equal VC and a top 10....

your 4.9 mil TE should of netted you SAR...

Kenyon =VC,SAR and a top 10 is great
Kenyon= vc and top 10 sucks

you never trade big for small and say your even..look at
Miami....


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Bookworm said:


> so Keyon Martin is worth a top 10 pick and a 45 mil player
> (over 3 yrs) who has an injury history, yet SAR and Taylor
> aren't worth anything to your team...
> 
> ...


VC saved our team last season, he put us on his back and carried us to the playoffs.


----------



## MarionBarberThe4th (Jul 7, 2005)

Not really getting what your saying. 


I would of loved both SAR and Tractor, sucks we missed out. 

You said we got nothing for K Mart, which is jsut not true. We got Carter, who w/o we wouldnt of made the playoffs, and maybe therefore upset Kidd and maybe this whole team goes down the crapper, your really underestamating Carter and a top 10 pick in a draft that apparantley has great PF's. (Splitter?)


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> VC saved our team last season, he put us on his back and carried us to the playoffs.


Exactly bro.. Vince Carter and Jason Kidd took a team that was so many games below the .500 mark and we made a playoff push and got the 8th seed in the Eastern Conference.. despite having to face the Miami Heat in the first round we still made a playoff appearance something that the Knicks did not do.. :clap: :cheers: :biggrin:


----------



## tr_west (Dec 15, 2003)

MarionBarberThe4th said:


> Not really getting what your saying.
> 
> 
> I would of loved both SAR and Tractor, sucks we missed out.
> ...


We traded K-Mart for 3 first round picks.
We traded 2 first round picks, Aaron Williams, and Eric Williams for VC
If we traded VC and a 1st round pick for K-Mart we just lost Aaron Williams and Eric Williams for nothing.


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

martin's contract is rediculousand he has injury problems (tendinitis he had surgery this summer)
Vince carter is an amazing scorer and draws fans hes also signed for less yrs

Drew Gooden has one year left on his contract and I dont want our big signings this year to all leave next summer(Mcinnis, MJack) sign somebody to stay but Imstarting to think thisis all as mokescreen ratner wants to keep that 1.6 million


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Bookworm said:


> Lets see: you turn down Sar because of medical reasons yet
> try to sign him for 4yrs not 6...pretty good Dr. who can tell
> you what yr you will break down...Robert the "tractor" Taylor
> is'nt worth 1.7 mil risk...why would any "big" want to come
> ...


Yes, this conspiracy ranks right up there with the moon landing


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

cpawfan said:


> Yes, this conspiracy ranks right up there with the *moon landing*


lol


----------



## MarionBarberThe4th (Jul 7, 2005)

*Re: To be realistic*

Yeah, sorry about kinxing the deal everyone, it was jsut a joke, who would of known.


----------



## Charlie Brown (Oct 22, 2002)

*Re: What the hell do you have to do to pass a physical?*



XenoSphere said:


> What I'd like to know is howwwwww the heck did Zo manage to pass his physical and get the go ahead to play, but 12 games into the season and he's done. But these guys can't pass theirs?


I think Zo refused to let the Nets doctors look at him.


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

*Re: To be realistic*

Demar Johnson doesnt fill our need for depth up front. 
We could sign 3LJ and call it a day if all we want is a wing player
(its cheaper I guarantee you Ratner goes for the price)


----------



## Nets0701 (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: To be realistic*

If it was mroe then a one year contract I may understand. BUT ITS 1 YEAR.


----------



## nets515 (Aug 11, 2005)

its has been truly a frustr8in off-season...full of false hopes!!! :curse:


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: What the hell do you have to do to pass a physical?*

We should ask the Nets doctors by sending them an email.

but seriously..

do you have to not have bruises on your knees or be overweight, or whats the deal actually? cuz im clueless.


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

*Re: What the hell do you have to do to pass a physical?*

You have to not be a power forward.


----------



## netsgiants (May 31, 2005)

*Re: What the hell do you have to do to pass a physical?*

i can picture Traylor during the season, but not during the offseason where he doesnt get as much excercise most likely.


----------



## willbkid4ever (Jul 29, 2005)

OMG!!!! not again!  :banghead: 

we're running out of options... i'd say, we take a gamble and hire shawn kemp if he is really serious about making a comeback.

"shawn kemp eyeing a return to the NBA" article

i think a one year deal won't hurt us.


that is, if he won't be failing the physicals. :rofl:


----------



## hihofink (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: What the hell do you have to do to pass a physical?*



XenoSphere said:


> What I'd like to know is howwwwww the heck did Zo manage to pass his physical and get the go ahead to play, but 12 games into the season and he's done. But these guys can't pass theirs?


Zo did not pass his physical. He does have kidney failure. The nets waived the failed physical and signed him anyway. Thus if he were to miss games due to injury (such as his fatigue), Insurance did not pay one cent.


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

So far, nice offseason plan - Thorn. Shareef will average 15/8 for Sactown and Tractor will pull his load for someone else.

Nets should target Drew Gooden or Carlos Boozer in trade. Jefferson should get it done with more coming back from CLE/Utah.

How fast have the Nets gone from #2 or #3 in the East to #8 again. Fast!


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

RedHot&Rolling said:


> So far, nice offseason plan - Thorn. Shareef will average 15/8 for Sactown and Tractor will pull his load for someone else.
> 
> Nets should target Drew Gooden or Carlos Boozer in trade. Jefferson should get it done with more coming back from CLE/Utah.
> 
> How fast have the Nets gone from #2 or #3 in the East to #8 again. Fast!


we are still #3 or #4, we are talking about Tractor not KG or even Brand.


----------



## netsgiants (May 31, 2005)

no boozer.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

RedHot&Rolling said:


> So far, nice offseason plan - Thorn. Shareef will average 15/8 for Sactown and Tractor will pull his load for someone else.


15 & 8 with no defense for a team that will strugle to make the playoffs, big deal



> Nets should target Drew Gooden or Carlos Boozer in trade. Jefferson should get it done with more coming back from CLE/Utah.


Two bad PF's, yeah, that is what the Nets need. Also, RJ is a BYC player, so he can't bring back much in a trade.



> How fast have the Nets gone from #2 or #3 in the East to #8 again. Fast!


Not at all. People were overrating the value of SAR from the begining


----------



## tr_west (Dec 15, 2003)

RedHot&Rolling said:


> So far, nice offseason plan - Thorn. Shareef will average 15/8 for Sactown and Tractor will pull his load for someone else.
> 
> Nets should target Drew Gooden or Carlos Boozer in trade. Jefferson should get it done with more coming back from CLE/Utah.
> 
> How fast have the Nets gone from #2 or #3 in the East to #8 again. Fast!


Wow we are not that bad. I hope you are not saying that after we lost Robert Traylor. SAR would have made us a 1-2 seed in the East but now I would say we are the 4th best team in the east.


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

tr_west said:


> Wow we are not that bad. I hope you are not saying that after we lost Robert Traylor. SAR would have made us a 1-2 seed in the East but now I would say we are the 4th best team in the east.


But bro.. when the New Jersey Nets do win the Atlantic Division title we will automatically be put as the 3rd seed in the East so I think we shall be the 3rd seed and if we do not win the Atlantic which would most likely not occur.. then 4th.. Nets- Atlantic Division Champs.. :cheers: :clap: :biggrin: :banana:


----------



## jirohkanzaki (Aug 4, 2005)

Bookworm said:


> Good luck to you NJ fans...and what have you got so
> far for the Kenyon Martin trade?


This guy is just pissed because his Portland Blazers didn't get the 1st round pick they wanted from us and got nothing in return for SAR. That pick was one of the components for their "youth movement" since they are in rebuilding mode right now after overpaying a lot of mediocre players/headcases/thugs during the late nineties and getting nowhere. Also, people were already heaping praise for portland gm john nash for staying put with his demands for the SAR sign and trade but now he got nothing for SAR. This just goes to show that nobody screws Rod Thorn!

Although I would have wanted to get SAR I know acquiring SAR will not get us a title. Even though we lost SAR I am excited that we still have 2 1st round picks (1 unprotected) plus this years 2nd round pick mile ilic who the blazers also wanted.


----------



## ly_yng (Jul 9, 2005)

"After extensive testing, Nets doctors have conclusively decided that Mr. Traylor, is, in fact, overweight. Rod Thorn says he is <i> shocked </i> at this. 'It totally came out of no-where.' "

Chumbawumba once sang about something like this.

Ah well, if you can't laugh about this, you just havn't been a Nets fan long enough...


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

I know Petey is upset. He really wanted to start a Tractor Traylor name game :bsmile:


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

cpawfan said:


> I know Petey is upset. He really wanted to start a Tractor Traylor name game :bsmile:


I guess this means he's no longer the best defender on the team? lol


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

kamego said:


> I guess this means he's no longer the best defender on the team? lol


only acording to me he was :biggrin:


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

THE_TAKEOVER said:


> only acording to me he was :biggrin:


i think he moved down the list today lol


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

kamego said:


> i think he moved down the list today lol


ya, now hes one of the worst in the league lol


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

THE_TAKEOVER said:


> ya, now hes one of the worst in the league lol


now we can agree for sure then lol


----------



## uptown4784 (Jul 4, 2004)

Is it possible for Nets get Chandler??


----------



## MexicanJesus (Jul 2, 2005)

Hey everybody! Just figured I'd post here too! :banana:


----------



## KrispyKreme23 (Dec 22, 2003)

This is a long *** thread for Tractor ****ing Traylor. This is really not that bad. He would not have made much of a difference anyway. Maybe we can trade for a big man (maybe Magloire?) with the Clippers pick and/or our pick.


----------



## Rameny (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: fails physical*

Traylor and his fat *** , damn he can do nothing right.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

*Re: fails physical*



Rameny said:


> Traylor and his fat *** , damn he can do nothing right.


blame the doctors, I am. (thoes knick fans)


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

*Re: fails physical*



THE_TAKEOVER said:


> blame the doctors, I am. (thoes knick fans)


Me too.. I am gonna blame the doctors too.. they probably are Knicks fans or Bruce Ratner probably bribed them to fail Traylor's and Abdur Rahim's physicals.. :cheers:


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

*Re: fails physical*



NJNetsFan4Lyfe said:


> Me too.. I am gonna blame the doctors too.. they probably are Knicks fans or Bruce Ratner probably bribed them to fail Traylor's and Abdur Rahim's physicals.. :cheers:


you know it :cheers:


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

wait so he's still on our payrole? 

wtf can't we play/start him anyways? thats such crap cuz we did that w/ zo and trylor isn't really that bad he's just fat


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Lord-SMX said:


> wait so he's still on our payrole?
> 
> wtf can't we play/start him anyways? thats such crap cuz we did that w/ zo and trylor isn't really that bad he's just fat


traylor will not be joining the nets in the 2005-06 season.


----------



## BigThree (Jan 16, 2005)

I'm upset that he failed, I was hoping he could atleast be another big body to throw around. But from what I've heard, this Linton guy wouldn't be much of a down grade. I'd like to see him get a shot. Let's hope the Nets make a run at him.


----------



## NetIncome (Jan 24, 2004)

KrispyKreme23 said:


> This is a long *** thread for Tractor ****ing Traylor. This is really not that bad. He would not have made much of a difference anyway. Maybe we can trade for a big man (maybe Magloire?) with the Clippers pick and/or our pick.


Thank you.


----------



## eddymac (Jun 23, 2005)

I would love to have these doctors check me up because they want to make sure the players are in tip top shape.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

NetIncome said:


> Thank you.


20 pages thats crazy. ITs more than SAR got lol


----------

